# 2011 GT-R REAL DEAL PICS



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

god how nice is the blue one !


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am either going for White or Gun Metal...I want one now!!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I can see blue being the new... everything!

People who have bought other colours are goign to be pissed this wasn't available for them!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Blue is horrible!...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Why won't they do a nice bright colour...:bawling:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Not digging the blue tbh.

And the white is still 2 tone, they still havent sorted those bumpers.... naughty.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Blue one is really nice.

I really hate those LED lights though, so bloody ugly.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Why won't they do a nice bright colour...:bawling:


Because, if they did, you'd buy one! You know you want to. Who would you sell your yellow R34 to though?

It would also make you a defector and you'd have to put up with all the gay taunts as well.:chuckle:

I strongly suspect I'll be ordering a blue one very shortly.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Who said I'd sell it, it took me four years to get this car, LOL. 
Still love me R34 atm tbh anyway, not yet sold on the more common R35 variant.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Is there a definate list of mechanical changes yet ?. Any changes to the gearbox cooling or internals ?. Regards, SIMON.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

No reason for me to sell mine and get a new model....don´t like the LED´s and front bumper & rear bumper.......think the old one looks much cleaner:bowdown1:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

can't get excited about the cosmetics, blue looks a bit lackluster imho

more interested in;

mechanicals; power/torque, cooling, gearbox to enable LC
market; price


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

robsm said:


> Blue one is really nice.
> 
> I really hate those LED lights though, so bloody ugly.


All cars will have to have them by 2014 or something.

I like the blue...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Moff said:


> All cars will have to have them by 2014 or something.



2012.......Right,all will have then.but hopefully not all look that ugly

I can allready see a market for CFLPC.





Carbon Fiber LED Protection Covers


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I really like the Blue


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

The blue's where it's at!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures, thanks for posting. I love the blue and I bet it looks even better in the flesh....


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

The new wheel design has made it look all too fussy for me.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

ANDYR35 said:


> The new wheel design has made it look all too fussy for me.


Strangely that is one of the bits I love most...I think the current ones look a bit heavy and boring...I changed mine for Enkei's as a result!


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

The blue need to be darker IMO, but still I DO like it....


----------



## coopersjcw (Oct 25, 2007)

Godders said:


> The blue need to be darker IMO, but still I DO like it....


+1 the contrast between the blue and the grey grille does not look that good.


----------



## mcma1 (May 20, 2009)

The wheels have lost their visual impact IMO, use of DRL's is awful. Could they not just have assembled this into the headlight units Audi style?


----------



## coops63 (Aug 1, 2010)

Blue looks v.nice, i'd love to see a bayside blue though, my old R34 bayside blue got so many positive comments.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i prefer the old look and the old wheels


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dont like the wheels, bumpers or the blue tbh....current car looks much better...


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Dont like the wheels, not sold on the DRL's, like the rear diffuser and love the fact that Nissan have kept the original formula and has not dramatically changed the visual curves and lines like most often Jap companies do...I gues that any car that has taken over 7 years in the making deserves longevity...so praise to M:clap:r Nissan


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Not digging the blue tbh.
> 
> And the white is still 2 tone, they still havent sorted those bumpers.... naughty.


Must admit not too struck by the blue either.

More importantly...what are the spec changes?
:flame:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

anilj said:


> not dramatically changed the visual curves and lines like most often Jap companies do...I gues that any car that has taken over 7 years in the making deserves longevity...so praise to M:clap:r Nissan


They haven't made the boot shut line any better and that's bad!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

don't knock the blue till you've seen it in the flesh !




















supposed to have alot of flake in it almost like that porsche basalt black where it looks like stars... but obviously you cant see it in the pics yet


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nope, we need a PURPLE one, a real "Midnight" (and no, not Dave Dildo coloured Zilla!!)


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Have to admit I was disappointed with the blue when I saw the pics at the start of this thread - looked almost purple. But now - a bit of sun on it and it's starting to look good.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Blue looks okay, its a welcome change, but the new wheels areuke:


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

Is this the latest 911 Turbo at the back? I am curious to see if Nissan is comparing it to the latest model. Or is it the 911 Turbo S?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

From Autocar today...

Several undisguised 2012 Nissan GT-Rs have been spied at the Nurburgring.

The revised model will be at the Paris motor show, but Autocar understands it will not be on public display and will instead be shown to selected VIPs.

See the undisguised pics of the revised Nissan GT-R at the 'Ring

The pictures, taken at a very wet and foggy Nürburgring, reveal the addition of new LED lights at the front and revised styling to front and rear bumper designs.

The GT-R is also understood to have undergone a rigorous weight-saving programme to ensure the latest model tips the scales at 30 kilos lighter than the current car.

Read more on Nissan's luxury GT-R 'Egoist'

Thanks to modified turbos, oil cooler and exhaust system, the GT-R’s twin-turbo V6 now pumps out 506bhp at 6400rpm and produces 448lb ft of torque between 3200 and 5200rpm.

There are also tweaked gear ratios, while completing the changes are revised spring rates and rear suspension geometry – which should help deliver a more compliant ride with sharper handling.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm liking the blue very much.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> From Autocar today...
> 
> Several undisguised 2012 Nissan GT-Rs have been spied at the Nurburgring.
> 
> ...


506bhp noy much of a power increase then


----------



## Eatpies (Sep 29, 2003)

Porsche only gave the "s" 30bhp more though didnt they? I expect (hope) Nissan are been a little conservative.


----------



## The Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

It's all gravy. Roll on April 2011!!!!!


----------



## Eatpies (Sep 29, 2003)

The Mexican said:


> It's all gravy. Roll on April 2011!!!!!


Agreed :clap:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Why do you need modified turbos when a simply remap gives you way more than 506bhp ?


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

I could be wrong but my guess is that Yellow porsche at the back is a 911 Turbo S. If you look closely at the back where it says "turbo" you can make out a large letter on the right hand side. This is indicative of how the S would appear. I've zoomed in on that picture and it does appear to say S on the end. Anyway enough of the detective work for now.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm currently wondering how to get the cost of some new brakes under Mrs Z's nose :nervous:

An entire GTR upgrade might be a bit tricky:runaway:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

The more I see the DRL's the more I like them...


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

Facelift - not interested


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks amazing and I like the blue. The white is not white enough for me, I would have all the grey bits painted white too.


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

Quite like the blue, but just wish Nissan would concentrate more on producing some good quality hard wearing basic colours (inc traditional metallics) that they can match properly and can be repaired reasonably, instead of tarty pearl effect white (and blue) and 50 layer laquer over unobtanium silver etc. costing an arm and a leg to repair a simple scratch.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

These daytime running lights; are they an EU requirement on new cars or??

They just remind me of all those cars that have bombarded a Halfords store for some LED strips!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I am jetting out to the ring tomorrow for 3 days with Nissan and hopefully some hot laps in the MY11 car and should get to see them all in the flesh. Obviously there will be a full report in the members area on Monday evening and will be able to provide as much info as I am allowed too in a detailed report. In my humble opinion I am very glad I have a white one as blue isn't doing it for me at all and having seen a white one in with body coloured wrapped grey areas it looks horrendous and ruins the lines totally. Obviously I am biased but that is why we all like different ones huh!

Look out for updates!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just got the email from nissan

5xxPS and 6xxNM to be unveiled 18 October 

Nissan cars, vans, fleet and services


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Kadir said:


> These daytime running lights; are they an EU requirement on new cars or??
> 
> They just remind me of all those cars that have bombarded a Halfords store for some LED strips!


Yeh not a fan of those LEDs. 

They look aftermarket rather than OEM. I like the positioning just not the execution.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh and hate the blue. Such a dull colour.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

misters3 said:


> Just got the email from nissan
> 
> 5xxPS and 6xxNM to be unveiled 18 October
> 
> Nissan cars, vans, fleet and services


What's the torque on a standard current R35?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> What's the torque on a standard current R35?


According to the sales brochure I downloaded for the UK Spec Mar09

Horsepower 485PS @ 6,400 rpm

Torque - 588Nm (430lbft) @ 3,200-5,200 rpm

Dave:wavey:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

s2gtr said:


> According to the sales brochure I downloaded for the UK Spec Mar09
> 
> Horsepower 485PS @ 6,400 rpm
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave...so more power and more torque and according to Autocar less weight, and launch control...my oh my this car is going to be amazing...if they have sorted the cooling as rumour has it then it really is going to be the car of 2011!!


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Will soft blue paint be as easy to match as all the other soft colours?
Will the gearbox oil require changing at £650.00 if it hits 120 deg C?
Will the tyres be expensive and only available from one location?
Will the warranty exclude brakes that may require replacing at 5000 miles?
Will Nissan customer service be any better?
If the answers to all the above were satisfactory I may have considered it only if the blue was a decent shade or there was a nicer colour - maybe Jag F1 green or Lambo arancio atlas or something as striking.
Until that time I will be abstaining.
I do miss the car and the prescence, but do not miss all the bullshit.
So ill just save up for an LS7 instead.


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it true list price is going to be 75k? If so that's a hell of a jump, still it should help 2nd hand values for a while.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

uke:

Who cares what colour it is.
Would the eurofighter look better in green?
Or the apache in pink?
Or the space shuttle in day glow yellow?

It's a tool, ya tools!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> uke:
> 
> Who cares what colour it is.
> Would the eurofighter look better in green?
> ...


Can you post anything without coming across like a prick?


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

I do agree with the points bobd makes about cost of ownership and Nissan inability to support the car they have produced. But you do have to look at it in context I have bought a 100k car for 55k.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

misters3 said:


> Can you post anything without coming across like a prick?


Nope.
:smokin:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Nope.
> :smokin:


  Top answer


----------



## jameyboy (Aug 27, 2009)

Not keen on the facelift at all. Looks far too fussy now and is the first time I dont like the look of the car. Blue doesnt suit the shape in my opinion.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

The new alloys are a shocking peice of design. They look horrific

Blues nice on the multispokes though

Mook


----------



## Japantuners (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone know how much it will cost? It will be the same of the GT-R from 2008?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Japantuners said:


> Does anyone know how much it will cost? It will be the same of the GT-R from 2008?


It won't be the same as the 2009 GTR (first official UK cars.)

The 2010 car is already about 10% more expensive in the UK so i'd expect another price hike, and with VAT going to 20% in Jan in the UK i'd guess it will be at least £10k more. Some people are claiming £75k but that's just internet speculation at this stage (much like my post )


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Japantuners said:


> Does anyone know how much it will cost? It will be the same of the GT-R from 2008?


at least 2.5% 

plus the same again for Carlos' pockets; I guess a £3k rise at least


----------



## Japantuners (Jan 3, 2010)

misters3 said:


> It won't be the same as the 2008 GTR are the 2010 car is already about 10% more expensive in the UK


For how much can you buy a new GT-R?

Here in Portugal it's about 101,940£(117,000€)


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Japantuners said:


> For how much can you buy a new GT-R?
> 
> Here in Portugal it's about 101,940£(117,000€)


Premium = £59,945
Black Ed = £61,245

That's on the road price new. 

Taken from Nissan cars, vans, fleet and services


----------



## Japantuners (Jan 3, 2010)

That's cheap compared with our prices.... you almost can buy 2 GT-R there for the price of 1 here...


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Japantuners said:


> That's cheap compared with our prices.... you almost can buy 2 GT-R there for the price of 1 here...


I wonder why the big difference in price? Portuguese car taxes?

But yeh it's 'cheap' in the UK and i wouldn't have one if it was £100k.


----------



## Japantuners (Jan 3, 2010)

misters3 said:


> I wonder why the big difference in price? Portuguese car taxes?
> 
> But yeh it's 'cheap' in the UK and i wouldn't have one if it was £100k.


Yes, we have 21% of VAT, then we have another tax called veicule tax wich it's calculated by the size of your engine horsepower and de CO2...

Because without any of this taxes the car costs only £59,000 we have very high taxes here... and yesterday it was announced by the govern that will will start paying 23% of VAT


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

new car prices are increasing here too

maybe Nissan will do a big price hike on the GTR

I see Subaru have just put 20% on the new WRX STI:nervous:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

any news on mechnical updates...?
been holding off the temptation to buy until cooling and other issues were sorted... as i will defo be taking it on track.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the blue looks nice

think i would still order white though



as above, really need to know if it will all hold together first


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

What about this colour?


----------



## WheelExecutives (Oct 6, 2010)

Seeing as how blue is my favorite color... I am going to say wow!

hopefully my local dealer gets a shipment.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

a friend of mine went in one round the ring last week with Nissan


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Article on the 2011 GTR in EVO magazine.
They estimate +40 hp, +40 lbft 3.5 seconds to 60, improved handling and warrantied Launch control...£70K.

Not worth upgrading IMO if this is true.
Upgrade packs for existing owners will be available.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Think going 40 BHP up will be a downgrade for most of us


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Those LED lights on the front bumper, they copied it from Porsche and they look hideous, this car needed to be different and original. They are making it look uglier. I much prefer the current model personally.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> Those LED lights on the front bumper, they copied it from Porsche and they look hideous, this car needed to be different and original. They are making it look uglier. I much prefer the current model personally.


Agreed. The leds should be in the main cluster, something like CC has/had looks better.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

paul__k said:


> Article on the 2011 GTR in EVO magazine.
> They estimate +40 hp, +40 lbft 3.5 seconds to 60, improved handling and warrantied Launch control...£70K.
> 
> Not worth upgrading IMO if this is true.
> Upgrade packs for existing owners will be available.


They're completely guessing but might not be a million miles away. I reckon it will be more than 40 bhp and less than £70k. I was at the Nurburgring last weekend.....
I agree that it's a big chunk of cash to change though.


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

An HPC confirmed to me last week it will be between 70-73k though wasn't allowed to say the exact price.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

paul__k said:


> Article on the 2011 GTR in EVO magazine.
> They estimate +40 hp, +40 lbft 3.5 seconds to 60, improved handling and warrantied Launch control...£70K.
> 
> Not worth upgrading IMO if this is true.
> Upgrade packs for existing owners will be available.


When did that arrive? Haven't seen it yet.
Those stats are about right, although final power and torque figures won't be out until the 18th October.

My article on Auto-Journals.com details what the customer trip was like last weekend.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

pippyrips said:


> An HPC confirmed to me last week it will be between 70-73k though wasn't allowed to say the exact price.


I think they're guessing aswell. If that is the case though, it's steep.


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Naranja said:


> I think they're guessing aswell. If that is the case though, it's steep.


No, he said they have received pricing info from Nissan but are unable to go public with it at present.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Rumours i'm hearing are that the pricing should reflect the increase in price and performance from the 911 turbo to the 911 turbo S.

£72K???


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

£72K


----------



## Eatpies (Sep 29, 2003)

thats a fair ol increase....


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

paul__k said:


> They estimate +40 hp, +40 lbft 3.5 seconds to 60,


Mmm... that 0-60 time sounds slower than the 2009 model (circa 3.3 secs). What is the extra power and torque doing? Or is that launch control being dialed back? :nervous:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

In Gear stated 3.4s today. If that's a Euro time measurement, then that equals about 2.9-3.0s in US money.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Naranja said:


> They're completely guessing but might not be a million miles away. I reckon it will be more than 40 bhp and less than £70k. I was at the Nurburgring last weekend.....
> I agree that it's a big chunk of cash to change though.


Reported in today's Sunday Times as being over £70k.


----------



## Eatpies (Sep 29, 2003)

AndyE14 said:


> Reported in today's Sunday Times as being over £70k.


I also read this


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> Mmm... that 0-60 time sounds slower than the 2009 model (circa 3.3 secs). What is the extra power and torque doing? Or is that launch control being dialed back? :nervous:


Nobody in Europe got the 2009/10 model to do 0-60 in 3.3s.
Only cars to get that sort of time were the early US (and Japanese) LC1 models.
Once LC2 was standard, 0-60 times went up quite a lot.

I think 3.7 or slower became the norm over here.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Nobody in Europe got any model to do 3.2/3.3. It was always 3.7/3.8. The US timing system allows for roll-out, which takes about 0.5s out of a 4.0s 0-60 and 0.2-0.3s out of a 3.0s 0-60 (see Car and Driver's 2.7s run in a Turbo S).

If the Euro time is 3.4s, it will be an Exocet. If it can get close to the Turbo S on straights, it will murder it round tracks. It'll be 2008 all over again. Maybe heavychevy will even drop by and pass on his wisdom.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

At £72k the GTR population in the UK will only grow at a slow rate.

Would they really price it at £72k 

If it had cost that at the outset I doubt I'd have bought.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I guess Nissan feel the car has proven itself, so now it should be priced a bit closer to its competition.
It is amazing how quickly it really has been adopted as the new benchmark by all the mags. 

And now they want to stop people adding the caveat "for the price" and just say "the best performance car" period.

Volumes were never going to be high with only 1000 cars per month for the whole world and unfortunately the exhange rate with the Yen has slipped massively since early 2009.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> At £72k the GTR population in the UK will only grow at a slow rate.
> 
> Would they really price it at £72k
> 
> If it had cost that at the outset I doubt I'd have bought.


I know a lot of pre order customers, ordered with out knowing any costs what so ever or at least left £1k deposit with potential HPCs. If the original price had of been £70k +, i would of tried to flip it straight away because if i'm being totally honest this was one of my reasons for ordering (waits for the onslaught).

When they announced the original price, like most on here i thought automotive bargain of a lifetime, how can i not have this car in my life at this price. 

Perhaps Nissan have lost money or not made much on earlier models, even at £70k we all know its still a steal compared to other cars. Unfortunately for Nissan, i'm not tempted yet in trading in a car less than 2 years old taking a circa £12-£15k loss on trade in, with an additional £30k to boot. I doubt the car is £30k (55% of my original outlay) better than what i'm driving.

I will however keep an eye on residuals as i may be tempted on pre owned later down the line.

I agree that a significant price hike would slow sales down, but surely this can only be good for existing owners.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Saw an upgrade kit for curent cars mentioned in Evo...anyone know anything about this and what crazy cost it will no doubt be?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> Saw an upgrade kit for curent cars mentioned in Evo...anyone know anything about this and what crazy cost it will no doubt be?


Have you got the new issue already?
My copy hasn't arrived yet!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Have you got the new issue already?
> My copy hasn't arrived yet!


Yes picked up Saturday in Tesco


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> Once LC2 was standard, 0-60 times went up quite a lot.
> 
> I think 3.7 or slower became the norm over here.





R33_GTS-t said:


> Nobody in Europe got any model to do 3.2/3.3. It was always 3.7/3.8.


I don´t know how accurate the Accessport is, but when I tried my car before modding and used LC2, I got 3.6s. With a midpipe and Stage 2 standard map I got 3.2-3.3 so I think you guys are right that it´s not possible to get a standard GT-R to do 3.2-3.3s. However, 3.7s or slower seems a tad on the slow side?

/P


----------



## Eatpies (Sep 29, 2003)

well todays the day...


----------

